# A few glasses of red wine a week would do absolutely nothing to hinder gains?



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 13, 2014)

As long as you are not a few weeks out from competition?

Explain this. 

What is the deciding factor when it comes to being able to drink a few glasses and not being able to If you are close to competition? Would a few glasses of wine really make that much of a difference ?
 Would the average person on the street really be able to tell if a guy was in competition shape or not? Or would you only be able to notice things if you were a judge at a competition? Basically its a very fine line that could determine if a person wins or not? Correct?


----------



## MI1972 (Jun 13, 2014)

Again?   Just go drink a bottle and do a log for us...


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 13, 2014)

MI1972 said:


> Again?   Just go drink a bottle and do a log for us...



Take two men getting ready for competition. Both are in great form. One has a few glasses of wine a week before and the other one doesn't. What do the judges see when they stand up on stage?


----------



## blergs. (Jun 13, 2014)

LivingtoLearn said:


> Take two men getting ready for competition. Both are in great form. One has a few glasses of wine a week before and the other one doesn't. What do the judges see when they stand up on stage?



toomany factors to say, maybe something, maybe nothing. 

Have the few freaking glass's a week, IMO


----------



## Oldschool (Jun 13, 2014)

LivingtoLearn said:


> Take two men getting ready for competition. Both are in great form. One has a few glasses of wine a week before and the other one doesn't. What do the judges see when they stand up on stage?


It would depend on how many glasses of wine the judges had.....


----------



## mattsilf (Jun 13, 2014)

Wine has alot of sugar in it. We brew our own and put 7 and 1/2 pounds in for every 5 gallons. Its ALOT of sugar


----------



## Titan5011 (Jun 14, 2014)

Not all wine is heavy in sugar. Dry vs sweet, obviously.


----------



## mattsilf (Jun 14, 2014)

Titan5011 said:


> Not all wine is heavy in sugar. Dry vs sweet, obviously.



True. In a dry wine, most of the sugar is fermented out. I believe wine is fine in moderation,  just like most other things.


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 14, 2014)

From What I have gathered, alcohol decreases protein synthesis up to 27 %. Therefore if in fact you Were training for an upcoming competition where you had a time frame to build muscle in certain areas of The body, then drinking alcohol would be quite  ignorant. But if you have all The time in The world to build muscle and do not have to build a certain number per month, then having some drinks once or even twice a week is not going to hinder your gains. You still Will build muscle though it Will take you a little longer to do that if you do drink. Also how advanced you are Will also play a big role. People usually get results quicker if they are in The Early stages of muscle development. So they Can get away with being less strict than a Guy Who does it for a living.


----------



## Swolen22 (Jul 29, 2014)

I usually just have one or 2 glasses with my periodic cheat meal. I think this is a good way to go about it.


----------



## IR0NASSAULT (Jul 29, 2014)

If you already knew the answer why waste your time posting dumb stuff. If you believe a decrease in protein synth by 27% is no big deal then give up working out and drink.


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jul 29, 2014)

I haven't drank any form of alcohol in over a week. I am proud and I don't plan on drinking anytime soon.


----------



## IR0NASSAULT (Jul 29, 2014)

That's great. What I'm saying is everyone knows alcohol is bad for your body......period. If you are serious about your training, whether to drink or not shouldn't even be an issue you think about. Just give these alcohol related threads a break.


----------



## Merkaba (Aug 6, 2014)

mattsilf said:


> Wine has alot of sugar in it. We brew our own and put 7 and 1/2 pounds in for every 5 gallons. Its ALOT of sugar


lol. 
You do know why you add all of that sugar and what happens to it right...?


----------



## Mistakang (Aug 6, 2014)

I dont drink but on weekends but that one top shelf get me

My pledge is not to drink until my cycle is over


----------



## Swolen22 (Aug 16, 2014)

I have recently completely cut out alcohol from my diet and I notice a big difference in my physique


----------

